# What do you wear and when?



## hollietoole (Mar 18, 2019)

What lipstick colours and formulas do you wear and when? for example a sheer nude in the day at work and a wine red in the evening, please explain your answers and age (if you don't mind)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2019)

I wear (almost) whatever colour I want, whenever I want, though most of the time now I reach for nudes, mauves, and warm pinks. (Late thirties.)


----------



## hollietoole (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you for the response!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2019)

I prefer a matte lipstick most of the time and for almost all occasions. I usually wear burgandies, wines, or deep reds.



Edit: Didn't see the age request. (Early 40's)


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm in my late 30's and I wear whatever I feel like for the day. Liquid lipsticks are my fave, but I wear regular mattes and lately I have gotten my hands on some glosses. My favorite colors are mauves and corals.


----------



## rachelbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Early 20s and usually liquid warm pinks! Reds are for formal and I dont get much chances to use em...


----------

